# Moving to Vancouver, help needed!



## davida969 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello everyone

I recently visited Vancouver Island in 2007 over summer with my parents and we loved it. Our friends who have lived there for 12 years invited us over and we were totally blown away by it all.

Since we came back we really want nothing more than to get back over there asap. We have been in touch with a few people and as far as I can see the only way of getting there quickly (i.e. summer 08) is to fly there, set up a rented house, get a job offer and a positive lmo from service canada and then go and file a work permit application in Seattle. 

The thing is my parents are 50 and 60 respectively, lots of years of work behind them but no formal qualifications. I myself will have a BSc in Psychology and Forensics come July 2008 as well as college and high school qualifications. I will also have 3 years retail management experience (Store Manager) under my belt as well. Can anyone tell me how to go around getting to Canada for summer, as we are aware the skilled immigration wait in England is 3 years....

Any help would be great

Happy New Year

David


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Your whole plan depends on finding an employer to sponsor you. A large percentage of forensics work anywhere is for the government, and I imagine Canada is no different than the US. Government agencies can't sponsor immigrants. I assume your parents will also be looking for work. In most countries work permits would allow you to bring along a spouse and children, but would not apply to parents, except perhaps if they were elderly and dependent.

Look at this site from the Canadian High Commision in London.


----------



## davida969 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi Synthia,

Have already checked that site, few questions, I have been told the BUNAC way for me is easier as its an open 12 month permit. However for my parents they are too old, could they still get a work permit provided they had an employer and a positive LMO (Even though they are aged 50 and 60). Once I get there the first thing I'm going to do is to apply for PR, having the work permit in play is crucial to this goal

Many thanks

David


----------



## mexigirl46 (Jan 5, 2008)

davida969 said:


> Hi Synthia,
> 
> Have already checked that site, few questions, I have been told the BUNAC way for me is easier as its an open 12 month permit. However for my parents they are too old, could they still get a work permit provided they had an employer and a positive LMO (Even though they are aged 50 and 60). Once I get there the first thing I'm going to do is to apply for PR, having the work permit in play is crucial to this goal
> 
> ...


David,

How are things going so far? I have been doing searches for employment in Canada. Where did you locate a good employment site?


Tina


----------



## davida969 (Jan 1, 2008)

We have friends there but you can do a canadian job search on google.ca and it might help.

Let me know how it works out
David


----------

